# Odometer - 1999 Nissan Altima



## Tampaite (Oct 28, 2009)

:newbie

I noticed that my Odometer has stopped working for several days now(speedometer and tach is working just fine)

Can I just buy the Odometer or do I have to replace the entire cluster?

How much should I expect to pay for parts and labor?

Is it worth it to buy 'used' cluster online and have it installed elsewhere?


----------

